
Doom as a System Administration tool (1999) - ColinWright
http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/
======
ColinWright
Also relevant:

Doom as an Interface for Process Management:
[http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html](http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html)

Doom SysAdmin Tool:
[http://doom.wikia.com/wiki/Doom_SysAdmin_Tool](http://doom.wikia.com/wiki/Doom_SysAdmin_Tool)

More:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=doom+system+administration](https://www.google.com/search?q=doom+system+administration)

